# Divorce recovery



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

How long does it generally take to recover from divorce?

My moving day is coming up (this weekend), so I am especially in the thick of things. One thing I've noticed is how very difficult it is to make decisions during this damn crisis known as divorce. 

Ever experience the same feeling...unable to make decisions since everything feels so weird and messed up? (especially long term relationships...we were together for 10 years)

How long does it take to recover (ie feel semi "normal?")

How many of you moved closer to family or origin (or are planning to) during this difficult time?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Wow...I am coming from the exact opposite direction. Now that we have decided to divorce, and things are on the fast track, I make decisions better than ever before. It's easy when you only have two answers and don't have to justify them. "I'm ok with that." or "I'm not ok with that."

Right now, I can't wait for the paper that says she is no longer my wife, and I feel like myself again for the first time in 17 years. The only difficulty I am having right now has to do with my kids

I am going to be living within a few miles of my kids with nearest family still about two hours away.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

About two to four years give or take. First year is coping with trauma and ending self abuse, year 2-4 are all about self improvement and growing past who you were in your marriage. The emotional side of divorce lingers for a while after divorce.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone is different and I think it depends on the situation. My first D, the marriage should have never happened to begin with. Maybe one day I will give the details of that one on here but Im not ready for the responses I know I will get for staying so long. I can definitely offer great advice to others from that one. By the time it was over, I was so ready to get out of it I gave her almost anything she wanted. Big Mistake!! It only took me about 3 months to fix "me", I felt I was totally over it within a year, but shes made me pay ever since. A child with them makes all the difference in the world when they are vendictive.

This time is going to take a lot longer for me. Totally different set of circumstances involved. Years probably.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

hunter how long was the first one? Please tell about the circumstances. It's good to learn.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Syn, someday soon I promise. It will take me some time to lay it all out. 6 long years.. Soon.. Sorry for the hijack Sad...


----------

